# Duvel Cycle Jersey



## dhd.evans (8 Oct 2013)

Wanted; to fit chest 42". Willing to discuss remuneration of significant proportions


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2013)

Have you tried ordering one from Vermarc's US site?


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Oct 2013)

I've been scouring the net, but nothing comes in under 90-odd quid. Hoping someone has one lying around that might be too small for them now...


----------



## Koga (8 Oct 2013)

a beer fit for kings !


----------



## Dayvo (8 Oct 2013)

This is all I could find, so far:

http://www.beergiftsbelgium.be/en/duvel/sports-wear/duvel-wielertrui-lange-mouwen.html


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> This is all I could find, so far:
> 
> http://www.beergiftsbelgium.be/en/duvel/sports-wear/duvel-wielertrui-lange-mouwen.html


 
I think @threebikesmcginty had some difficulties ordering from that website. The stuff he ordered didn't turn up and they wouldn't return his e-mails!!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I think @threebikesmcginty had some difficulties ordering from that website. The stuff he ordered didn't turn up and they wouldn't return his e-mails!!



Good enough reason for me to boycott them, then: beer an' all.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Good enough reason for me to boycott them, then: beer an' all.


 
Steady on - that's a bit extreme!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I think @threebikesmcginty had some difficulties ordering from that website. The stuff he ordered didn't turn up and they wouldn't return his e-mails!!




Yeah, rip-off bas's.

I've got the long-sleeve version of the jersey in the OP, got it from a bike shop on ebay.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 Oct 2013)

@threebikesmcginty - did you pay over the odds for it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2013)

dhd.evans said:


> @threebikesmcginty - did you pay over the odds for it?



No, it was really reasonable, while ago though so I don't think I'd have the details available now, but at a guess twenty something quid.


----------



## dhd.evans (4 Sep 2019)

Only took 6 years, but got one.

https://voguecycling.com/products/duvel-cycling-jersey


----------

